# Young pigeon with bloated crop



## sinlia (4 mo ago)

Hello, yesterday I collected a young pigeon, she had bad diarrhoea and just seemed a bit off. Ruffled feathers etc. Can fly so no fractures.

After I offered some grains she ate and the droppings improved, still smelled a bit bad but not really diarrhoea.

Yesterday her crop seemed a bit hard, however this morning it feels like an empty bubble, in my opinion it feels a bit too much bubbly? I guess the crop is always a bubble but it just seems bloated. Or could it be because she's very thin so it's more visible?

I will try to attach a video, you can even see it there. She seems okay overall, she's on alert which is good but also seems a bit weak sometimes.

I checked for canker, the beak seems normal nor did I notice a bad smell.

I've read about "sour crop",which I've never seen before in a pigeon. I'm unsure now because I know that canker can also only be in the crop.
I have Spantrix at home and since it's a safe medication, would there be any danger in starting pantrix treatment today to rule out tricho?

I will also send in the faces for analysis.

Unfortunately I'm not confident in my vet here when it comes to cases like this because they didn't diagnose canker on a pigeon before and she almost died because of it,
so I would rather get advice here for now at least.

Thank you!

The video: Loom | Free Screen & Video Recording Software


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

The crop looks a bit extended. If he drinks a lot of water and so have a waterfilled crop, then he might have a yeast infection (sour crop). Put some natural unfiltered apple cider vinegar in the drinking water. 5 ml acv to 1 litre of water. Any chance of getting Nystatin? Don't give any antibiotics for now as this can make things worse.


----------



## sinlia (4 mo ago)

Marina B said:


> The crop looks a bit extended. If he drinks a lot of water and so have a waterfilled crop, then he might have a yeast infection (sour crop). Put some natural unfiltered apple cider vinegar in the drinking water. 5 ml acv to 1 litre of water. Any chance of getting Nystatin? Don't give any antibiotics for now as this can make things worse.


Got it! He's actually drinking a lot of water. maybe it was water in his crop? I found him twice with a wet beak so he must have drunk a lot... Also, he didn't eat much in the morning so I was worried, I mixed Harrison powder with the ACV mixture, some fauna & flora (Harrison probiotics) and electrolytes.... I made a thin mixture and didn't give him too much because I wasn't sure how well or fast he digests. I also soaked some grains for a few hours, then later I saw him eating a little. I will get Nystatin tomorrow. I got it before for the other pigeon but I think I threw it out because I only used it for the one pigeon that had canker and was worried it wasn't "clean" anymore. I sent in the faces today, so will hopefully get the results the next days.
thanks!


----------



## sinlia (4 mo ago)

Actually I will try to get it later today, I found a pharmacy that is open today. Then I can start today. 1ml in the morning and 1ml in the evening, correct?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

An adult needs about 1 ml twice a day, maybe you can give a bit less. Dosage is 30 000 units per 100 gr birdweight twice a day. Give on an empty crop and wait half an hour before letting him eat.There's a lot of info online reg chickens with this problem, very little info for pigeons. Keep us updated.


----------



## sinlia (4 mo ago)

Marina B said:


> An adult needs about 1 ml twice a day, maybe you can give a bit less. Dosage is 30 000 units per 100 gr birdweight twice a day. Give on an empty crop and wait half an hour before letting him eat.There's a lot of info online reg chickens with this problem, very little info for pigeons. Keep us updated.


Okay, first nystatin dose has been given. Let's see if it improves his condition.


----------



## sinlia (4 mo ago)

Hello! The feces test came back and he was positive for coccidiosis and cappilaria. I will schedule a vet appointment for the next days for the treatment


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

And the crop?


----------



## sinlia (4 mo ago)

Marina B said:


> And the crop?


You mean how it is now or if I got a crop swap? I couldn't do the swap because couldn't bring him to the vet yet but I will try to do it today or tomorrow.
But this morning there wasn't a bubble, it was empty. I'm almost certain that it was only so "bloated" because, like you said, he drank loads of water. He still has bad diarrhoea but he already seemed better this morning. Maybe the nystatin and ACV & probiotics is helping a little already? He's just very thin, so I'll try to give him a bit more Harrison mixture, I kept it to a minimum because I was worried he wouldn't digest it or it would put too much pressure on the crop. Thank you for helping!


----------



## sinlia (4 mo ago)

Hello!

I just wanted to update you. We've already done the 2day treatment for coccidiosis and cappilaria. We also did a crop swap because there was some white stuff in his beak, but it came back negative, the only thing they said it shows signs of a dysbiosis and therefore a secondary bacterial infection?

After the first day of treatment his faces were horrifying, full with eggs & worms. I have never seen it that bad with any of my other pigeons. I will attach a picture and apologise in advance.
Unfortunately he didn't eat by himself, I think he didn't feel very well. He was still very alert though. I continued with Harrison & probiotics treatment and I noticed his digestion wasn't well, it was very slow. So I added Pankreoflat, and now after two days it seems to get better and I sometimes see him trying to eat a little bit. He still has diarrhoea, but it could also be because he only eats liquid food?

I think we're on a good path and I hope that he will start eating more by himself in the next days.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Oh gosh, that is a nasty dropping. Glad to hear he is doing better.


----------



## Vicious (4 mo ago)

Yikes I am glad you have some diagnoses. Hope he gets to feeling better soon.


----------



## sinlia (4 mo ago)

Today I sent in droppings to see if he still has worms. Unfortunately I also found out that he lost 20grams, he's now only 205  The vet said it's likely because the parasites cause inflammation etc., I should have fed him more. I will feed him 4x a day Harrison, vitamins etc. and I'll do a smaller amount if necessary, depending on how well he digests. maybe 4x 12ml a day. He was also a bit wobbly, he got some fluids + calcium. For now I will remove the grains because I think it might be too much for his digestive system and will only feed the formula more regularly.


----------



## sinlia (4 mo ago)

I'm a bit concerned because something seems to be wrong. It first seemed like he was just weak and lost his balance, had struggle walking straight etc. However, it seems more like he's having neurological issues? He looks weird, not normal. I don't know how to describe it but I'm wondering if he could have PMV? Or could it be something else?
He doesn't twist the head, but besides the balance problem he seems a bit shaky and stares in a weird way. he has this expression that reminds me of one of my pigeons who already recovered from PMV.
I put him in a smaller transport box because I thought it's less stressful for him.
I will attach a video of him here: Loom | Free Screen & Video Recording Software
And this is him walking, but it was2 days ago when his coordination problems started. Now I would say it's worsehttps://www.loom.com/share/fe56f6f3e1364451aaf571d1c27ec19f
Is there anything I could do to help him more? 

Thank you


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Are you still giving him Nystatin? And the crop issues? Does it seem better?

What dewormer did you give him?


----------



## sinlia (4 mo ago)

No I stopped Nystatin after the crop exam came back normal. The crop is also normal, I think at the beginning it seemed bloated because he drank huge amounts of water... His digestion has improved as well, he poops regularly so I try to feed him a bit more because of the weight loss...

I have just discussed this with a friend who has also rescued quite a lot of pigeons, we came to the conclusion that the vet might have prescribed a dose way too high and his neurological problems are because it poisoned him. I will write down the meds + dosage here:

Baycox: 0.15ml per day for 2 days
Panacur 0.18 ml per day for 3 days (but only gave for 2 days).

His weight at time of prescription was 225 gram. A week later he was only 200 gram. he started to get worse roughly after the first treatment, but I thought that he wasn't well because of the huge amount of worms + eggs he had. I never questioned it would come from the meds. I precisely asked the vet if it's oaky to give it at the same time, she said yes. Later I found out from my friend it's often not recommend to give Baycox and panacur at the same time because they are both very strong meds. This vet in particular always mentions that she likes to give high dosages.

What is your opinion about the dose, does it seem normal? This is the first time I'm using Panacur, so I have no comparison...

I've also just read a lot of bad stuff about Panacur on this forum so I wanted to ask if you think it's possible that his neurological problems are caused by the meds? if yes, is there anything I can do to help with the toxicity or detox?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Panacur (fenbendazole) is toxic to pigeons. This is probably the reason why he seems uncoordinated.


----------



## sinlia (4 mo ago)

do you have any sources that show evidence about this? Because I found a lot about it on the internet and here but it had mainly to do with an overdose. I can’t find examples of a normal dose. I will go to the vet this morning, it was meant to be for another pigeon but I will take him instead and talk about this. I would assume they deny that it’s toxic otherwise they wouldn’t prescribe it so I want to show something 😔 I guess I will also do a blood test and it should show up there as well? I just checked and he is still alive, he was actually sleeping standing on one leg instead of sleeping laying down, maybe it means he has some more strength. But he still had a weird posture and staring. I read that anorexia and lethargy are symptoms of panacur poisoning and this is what he has, he stopped eating the day after the first treatment and hasnt been well ever since. Plus the neurological problems.


----------



## sinlia (4 mo ago)

In a thread in this forum I found this

"I just consulted my pigeon formulary and here is what it says for Panacur (fenbendazole): Usual dose is 25-50mg/kg orally once a day for 3 days. Fenbendazole is usually dispensed in a liquid that is 100mg/ml. 

That means a 350g bird (I have no idea how much your birds weigh) could receive a range of 0.1 - 0.2ml of fenbendazole once a day for 3 days."

The pigeon weighted 225, I'm not sure if I calculated it correctly but I think the higher 50mg/kg dose would have been 1.1ml per day. he got 1.8ml which is a third more than a high dose.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

There's a lot of info online reg Panacur being toxic to pigeons. I've read about this on the Palomacy FB group as well.

His symptoms started after he got his second dose, so it is probably related to the deworming.


----------



## sinlia (4 mo ago)

He's at the clinic now to do a blood test. they were busy this morning so asked me to leave him there. I will pick him up this afternoon. She said that if it was because of the deworming it will show up and she also checks for inflammation which should indicate PMV? Unfortunately she didn't seem too worried about the Panacur, it just seems like they don't know it's toxic in that clinic. I will update you later. thanks


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Lets hope he will be ok. 🙏


----------



## sinlia (4 mo ago)

So his blood results were okay, his liver is normal but he's anaemic. his uric acid is also a bit too high and he's dehydrated. She said that it shouldn't have anything to do with the deworming, also they used panacea 25mg/ml and not 100mg/ml, so that's good. But after what I've read either way it seems to bad to use panacur for deworming. We're still waiting to get the results for the ctc (I think?) where we see the inflammation. 
Do you think it's still likely that this is because of the deworming? In my opinion yes, even though they said 0.18ml is a normal dose, but everything started get worse after the deworming, I'm not sure if this is coincidence....


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

I'm sure there must be a connection to the deworming. There are so many other safer products available that is a better option than Panacur. I once ordered a 3 in 1 for a sick pigeon and threw the whole bottle away when I noticed one of the ingredients was Fenbendazole. A waste of money but I was not going to take the risk.


----------



## sinlia (4 mo ago)

So we got the haematology report back and showed signs of hemoparasites such as plasmodium or hemoproteus... Never heard of these but googled and I think it means he has pigeon malaria? "The clinical signs suggestive of pigeon malaria were *anorexia, depression, inability to fly, circling movements and episodes of torticollis*." this would match with symptoms.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Did the vet suggested any treatment?


----------



## sinlia (4 mo ago)

Marina B said:


> Did the vet suggested any treatment?


No, I didn't talk to them yet because the email came from the lab. Now they are already closed, so I will have to wait until Monday. Or take him to the different clinic on the weekend. But I think the recommended treatment is chloroquine or primaquine.


----------



## Sunshine10 (6 mo ago)

Please keep us posted! Thank you for caring for him. I'm sending good wishes to your little one


----------



## sinlia (4 mo ago)

Today I went to the clinic but was really disappointed. They were the ones who did the haematology and suggested Avian Malaria, then today the vet just seemed to ignore it and asked about vitamins and diet and wants to give Baytril. I asked if he's not getting anti-malarian meds, she said that anti-malarian meds don#t exist for birds like this. Of course they exist. I know a very kind vet with a lot of pigeon knowledge who sometimes helps me via email because she doesn't live here. she sent me a picture of the recommended meds + dosage for malaria from a pigeon book for vets.

Tomorrow I will go to a different clinic here and I hope they will have a better approach and prescribe the correct meds.

I will not give Baytril, if he has malaria (which his blood results show) his symptoms are caused by a parasite, so I don't understand why someone would prescribe an antibiotic?! It just adds more stress to his already fragile body and won't fix the actual problem.

*Here is the correct treatment for malaria in pigeons from the book "The pigeon" by Dr Colin Walker:*
Chloroquine 10-25mg/kg by mouth as first dose, then 5-15mg/kg at 6, 18, and 24 hours.
GIVE WITH PRIMAQUINE
Primaquine 0,3-1mg/kg daily for 3-10 days"

So you have to give chloroquine AND primaquine.
Chloroquine is 4 doses in first 24 hours then stop.
Primaquine is 3-10 days, running alongside the chloroquine for the first 24h .


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

I hope you can get the meds for her. That's why I don't take pigeons to our local vet, they just prescribe baytril and send you home.


----------



## sinlia (4 mo ago)

I Hope so too 😔 if not I still have the vet who consults me via email as an emergency option, but it all takes so much unnecessary time and I think he really should start the right treatment asap.
i guess Baytril makes sense for some things but I’ve also had the experience that most vets think it’s the one fix for everything…

the email vet once told me this “My training at vet school about pigeons and other small animals with fur, scales etc was more-or-less - Baytril, Panacur, and ask lots of questions about lifestyle and diet. And if in doubt ask a Specialist.” so I think it mostly has to do with a lack of education but then also a lack of motivation to find the correct treatment and I guess no specialist available 🙄 yesterday the vet literally asked me about the diet and vitamins and that I should give vitamin B only every second day instead of every day. It’s very frustrating because we take our time and pay money to get expert advice and I think if I would follow her advice it wouldn’t make things better and probably even worse 😔 I don’t know if Avian malaria is equal to human malaria but if humans don’t get treatment they die… but even if he wouldn’t die, he’s going through so much suffering that could just be improved by treating him correctly.


----------



## sinlia (4 mo ago)

I just wanted to update you. The consultation with the other vet was way better, he seemed to care a lot more. But he also said that the malaria parasite is often found in blood but it usually doesn't show any symptoms. And it's usually not neurological.

he has a leukocytosis which means infection, so antibiotics do make sense, but he said it should be one that can travel to the brain, apparently Baytril doesn't do that even though my email vet said it does. Anyways, he prescribed Bactrim and Gabapentina which I haven't used before.

"Gabapentina is an anticonvulsant medication primarily used to treat partial seizures and neuropathic pain."

*He's getting 0.3ml Bactrim and 0.04ml Gabapentina twice a day and today is the third day.*

I think he's slightly improving, I notice because he has more strength when I feed him to move his head or beak, but he's still extremely weak, he can barely stand up. I know these things take long and there is also a chance that he will suffer from long-term damage.

this morning I bathed him a little bit because he had a lot of poop stuck on his bottom feathers because he lays down all day. I think he enjoyed it because it was warm and maybe relaxing, also I know they pigeons are generally very clean so being like that must be uncomfortable.

But His condition and suffering bothers me a lot, I cannot stop thinking that it was caused by Panacur. The other vet said that he doesn't like to use Panacur a lot because of its toxicity in pigeons but he does use it rarely, it just needs to be dosed very carefully. But he also said that the dose he got seems normal.

However, last night I did a lot more research about fenbendazole toxicity and even though there aren't too many studies about it almost every experiment mentions bone marrow hypoplasia. 

*"Bone marrow suppression caused by fenbendazole may result in pancytopenia that can allow the establishment of life-threatening infections"*

so bone marrow hypoplasia can cause anemia (which he has) and an infection that could lead to neurological problems like the ones he has? I'm not too familiar with this but maybe someone with more medical knowledge can tell me if it sounds reasonable. 

I get that the anemia could also be from the worms or Malaria. But I just don't understand how he can suddenly become so ill and there must be a correlation.

I also learned a lot about fenbendazole dosages, apparently *anything from 25mg-50mg per kg is seen normal *(but at the same time I found sources that state that this is still too high or shouldn't used at all).

In this study here *"Mortality Associated with Fenbendazole Administration in Pigeons" *they call 30mg/kg a "moderate dose".




__





Loading…






www.ingentaconnect.com





Like I probably mentioned previously I asked the clinic what kind of Panacur they use and they showed me the bottle which was 25mg/ml and said they always use this in small animals like him. However, it was a different vet and I remember the day the other vet filled up the meds and the bottle was on the table, I read the label while I was waiting and it said something like "cattle& horse dewormer" and it was white blue, not green white like the one she showed me. When I google it it seems to be 100mg/ml Panacur. There is obviously a change that I'm going crazy and I don't remember correctly. But would it be normal to even have the 100mg/ml concentration as an exotic vet who mainly deals with small animals?

Another thing that makes me suspicious is that this vet in particular has mentioned that she likes high doses, she has said that almost every time she treated a pigeon of mine, previously it only was meloxicam and Baytril and nothing bad happened. I also know that there are different dosages for different treatments, e.g. a daily dose but higher or a bi-daily dose that is lower.
When she gave us the meds she said the same thing, "this is a very high dose because I want to stop the shedding".

Okay, so if he got the *25mg/ml Panacur and 0.18ml a day for 3 days* (I only gave it for 2 days because I thought it would be like Baycox but I'm glad I didn't give another day) he got a *total of 4.5mg fenbendazole per day*. Based on the dosage recommendations above this wouldn't even be a "lower" 25mg/kg dose. So why would she call it a high dose if it's not really?

If it was *100mg/ml he got 18mg fenbendazole per day*, which is definitely a very high dose.

*Fenbendazole and Albendazole Toxicity in Pigeons and Doves:* Fenbendazole and Albendazole Toxicity in Pigeons and Doves on JSTOR

In this experiment which included 410 pigeons and doves they used 50mg/kg and 100mg/kg, the ones treated with 100mg/kg survived 7.9 days on average and a survival rate of 14.8%. However I'm not sure if the birds got e.g. fed with a syringe, fluids, vitamins and so on to survive. I assume they just let them die.

I thought that it would be unlikely for Gustav survive so long if he got such a big dose? But he got Harrison formula, vitamins and fluid from the beginning, so that would increase his chances.

*here are some questions I have and I hope someone can help or has a better understanding:*

1. Is it likely for exotic vets who mainly treat smaller animals to have 25mg/ml and the higher dosed 100mg/ml Panacur? Or will 100mg Panacur only be used from "big animal" vets?
2. How can Bone marrow hypoplasia get diagnosed? a biopsy? Is that even possible in pigeons? But even if it is it's probably very painful / a stressful procedure...
3. Any recommendations to help with anaemia? I already supplement with anima strath but is there something else that would help more? I've hear red lentils, but should they be cooked or be raw?
4. Will anaemia or even bone marrow hypoplasia get better by itself with time?
5. studies also mentioned leukopenia as a symptom of fenbendazole toxicity, but he has leukocytosis. Again I have little medical knowledge, but bone marrow hypoplasia can cause infections, so would that mean leukocytosis? Is it possible that leukopenia changes to leukocytosis when he has an infection? I'm sorry if this doesn't make sense or is far fetched.

I hope I'm not annoying or overthinking this, I know this probably doesn't matter because even knowing this will not make his condition better, but it would mean clarity and why he suddenly developed all these symptoms.

Thank you!


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Can't answer all your questions. I think best will be to continue with the meds and give probiotics and a general vitamin supplement during treatment. Can you get vit B for birds/pigeons?


----------



## sinlia (4 mo ago)

Marina B said:


> Can't answer all your questions. I think best will be to continue with the meds and give probiotics and a general vitamin supplement during treatment. Can you get vit B for birds/pigeons?


that's okay, I know it was a lot. I already give Vitamin B once a day as well as some general vitamins. So I guess I'll just have to be patient and hope he gets better with time.... Thank you!


----------



## sinlia (4 mo ago)

So generally I would say that he's been improving a little bit, he started preening himself, he started to eat grains by himself and he seems more alert, BUT his legs are paralysed fully now.

Before he was able to stand up, it wasn't easy, but he could walk a little bit. Now he can't lift himself up anymore, he can only move using his wings as support...


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Maybe he needs calcium with added Vit D3. Otherwise put him in direct sunlight for at least half an hour every day (under your supervision). I also don't know if the calcium might interact with the meds he is getting, maybe the vet can advise.


----------



## sinlia (4 mo ago)

Yes, I always added calcium and a vitamin mix to the formula. 

Yesterday I noticed that he developed lesions on his feet and that the joints are quite swollen.

I just then realised that these are all salmonella symptoms. The weight loss, the neurological problems that kind of seem like PMV & his weird "stare", the limping and now swollen joints, the green poop. I have the theory that he stopped using his legs due to extreme joint pain. Then because of laying down all the time he developed bumble foot. I don't think it#s visible so well, but his legs are very hot and red and swollen, it must be very painful....

I sent my vet a message asking about the foot and Salmonella, also if Bactrim is suitable as an AB for Salmonella, but they said yes and that it's okay to wait until Monday, which is when he have the next appointment.... 

A friend sent me a "harness" for pigeons e.g. in cases of broken legs or paralysis. he's very calm in it and it takes pressure off the legs, I do a few hours in it and then switch to a "donut towel".


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Poor baby. You are taking such good care of him. I hope you start seeing positive results soon.


----------



## sinlia (4 mo ago)

I just wanted to update, Gustav has been improving a little bit, he seems to be more aware and "here", compared to his previous stargazing & kind of spacing out. His neurological problems have improved a little bit, he sits more straight, he sometimes even stretches or flaps his wings. The lesions on his legs seem to have dried out a little bit, I soak his feet in an epson salt bath (10 min a day), disinfect and apply betadine daily.

But I also noticed a different swelling around the joint that seems to be more on the inside, I'm wondering if this is a Salmonella abscess... He still can't extend his legs, it could be because of the swollen joints or neurological problems or both combined.

Here is a video of his legs and the "swelling" is visible at the end: Loom | Free Screen & Video Recording Software

Like I said previously I will ask for a salmonella test at the vet today. But I also realised that the lesions could be pox, he's been with me for almost 4 weeks but I know they can Carry it and it then breaks out when they are weak.

So right now it could be a couple of things and he could also have more than one at the same time.

But I'm overall happy, he gained a lot of weight, 2 days ago he was 270gr which is great compared to the previous 224gr and then 200gr.... I still feed him 3x a day 18ml Harrison formula + probiotics, legal, Vitamin B and calcium. He eats grains and I think he's able to peck some but because he still has some neurological problems he can't fully control the movement and I don't think he could eat enough by himself.

Someone said it's not good o combine grains with formula because it will get digested differently and could make his digestion stop. Therefore I removed the grains for now, even though I felt like it was Nice for him to eat by himself a little bit. Do you know if this is accurate and can actually cause problems? And will soaking the grains help?

Anyways, I will let you know the results from the vet today, Gustav is so sweet and he seems to love neck scratches, I try to give him some as much as I can because I think affection is important for all of us but especially if we don't feel so well.

And here is avideo of him that is just to show how sweet he is (and also very beautiful, his feathers have such a nice black & blue grey color, plus he's about to get some colourful feathers now) - when I stop scratching he twitches his wings, I know this can be a warning signal like "back off", but also a sign affection -so I hope it's that and he's starting to like me  At the end he also does a little stretch! Loom | Free Screen & Video Recording Software

Will update you later!


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

He is gorgeous! And he loves the head scratches! I hope he keeps on improving.


----------



## sinlia (4 mo ago)

Thank you! So we will wait for the Salmonella test results which will probably take about a week. The vet also prescribed meloxicam because his legs are very hot and swollen and also Enrofloxacin in addition to the Bactrim he's already taking. I'm a bit concerned though because she said to give 0.3ml Enro 2x a day, it's the 25mg/ml Enro concentration. I've never given that much, I think 0.2 was the highest. it would mean 30mg/kg Enro for his weight, maybe it has to be a high dose for the possible Salmonella?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

I've never given Enro to a pigeon. So unfortunately can't advise. But I'm sure the vet will know whats best.


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

He is so lucky to have you taking such awesome care of him!

Please keep us posted, we are rooting for him!


----------



## sinlia (4 mo ago)

Hi there! A quick update:

Unfortuntaly we are still waiting for the Salmonella test results, sometimes it takes longer than a week, I guess we won't have it before Christmas.

But Gustav has been improving a lot! The lumps on his feet have dried and the joints aren't so swollen anymore.forfew days he wasn't able to to have his toes "straight" so they were "cringled" - I'm not sure if that's the correct word, I was trying to find it, he just had no control over his toes and he would sit on them bend. But I think it was because he actually started to gain back control and strength over his legs + feet. I made him a bandage with cardboard in it for a couple of days and it fixed it! Here is a video from a couple of days ago: Loom | Free Screen & Video Recording Software

Now he's starts to walk around a little bit, he's getting more grumpy. He doesn't like to be told where and how to sit etc, which is wonderful to see - here is a video of him today:Loom | Free Screen & Video Recording Software

he does a lot of "stretching", I guess it's because he still can't fully use his wings or fly but he wants to get movement back.

He's still getting the two antibiotics, a few days ago there was a swollen lump on his wing, it's very typical for salmonella so I hope we're finally on the right path. 

When we have news we will let you know and until then we wish you a Merry Christmas & happy holidays!

x


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

That's great news. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Vicious (4 mo ago)

That’s so good to hear! I tried watching the links but I wasn’t able to.

I hope he continues to improve and you have a very Merry Christmas!🎁🎄


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Thank you for the wonderful news! The videos are so lovely! The bandages you made for his feet are SO CUTE!! And I am so happy they worked and he can now walk!! Such fabulous news indeed!!  🧡 🙏

He is so lucky to have you as his guardian (angel), you have so much patience, creativity, passion and love for this little guy. He is also very cute!

Please keep us posted on his road to recovery, have a wonderful festive season 🧡


----------

